# Loading daily ASX EOD data into Ninja Trader



## MACD (5 January 2013)

I currently use Ninja Trader (NT) for futures trading and and use IC Investor for daily EOD ASX data.

I was wondering if it is possible to load EOD ASX data into Ninja using Interactive Broking (IB) as the data source.  In theory, I've been told that this is possible, however I would like to find out if anybody is currently doing this and if so, does it work?

If any member currently load ASX data into Ninja, please can you aslo respond and advise which data supplier / broker you use for the ASX data.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CanOz (5 January 2013)

MACD said:


> I currently use Ninja Trader (NT) for futures trading and and use IC Investor for daily EOD ASX data.
> 
> I was wondering if it is possible to load EOD ASX data into Ninja using Interactive Broking (IB) as the data source.  In theory, I've been told that this is possible, however I would like to find out if anybody is currently doing this and if so, does it work?
> 
> ...




You can load many different kinds of data files into NT, but they first may need to be converted. If you already have a data supplier and have that historical data, then you can research how to import that data. To continually update that data is another story. I would go to the NT support forum and ask the question there, you should have a bigger user base to answer your question...

Otherwise to get your historical data into NT you should search for some terms to point you in the right direction...here is one search i did...its .csv futs data though.

Good luck!

CanOz


----------



## kid hustlr (5 January 2013)

MACD, I use yahoo finance to load in EOD ASX stock data but I wouldn't trust it as far as I can throw it, its good to muck around with though until you are willing to pay.

Ninjatrader as help guides on how to load in data, just search around their forums (or just click F1 in Ninjatrader and the help section comes up, you will probably find it yourself).


----------



## MACD (5 January 2013)

Thanks for the prompt responses.  I found this link on the NT site and it explains how to connect to Yahoo.  http://www.raefontrading.com/australian-shares-asx200/

I'll do a bit more research and give this a try in the meantime.


----------



## Trading Tools (23 March 2014)

MACD said:


> I currently use Ninja Trader (NT) for futures trading and and use IC Investor for daily EOD ASX data.
> 
> I was wondering if it is possible to load EOD ASX data into Ninja using Interactive Broking (IB) as the data source.  In theory, I've been told that this is possible, however I would like to find out if anybody is currently doing this and if so, does it work?
> 
> ...




I realise this thread is getting a little old now, however wanted to provide an update on this subject.  In Australia we are a little limited with the number of NinjaTrader supported ASX data providers, but it is definitely possible to setup ASX stocks in NinjaTrader to receive data from several data providers including Interactive Brokers, eSignal and of course Yahoo as many have mentioned in this post already.  The complication is that *you need to ensure the code (data provider) mapping for each stock symbol added matches the code format required for the data supplier you wish to use*, and create ASX session templates, etc.  When you use NinjaTrader 7 to import a stock symbol list it will assign all code mapping fields to the same value as your stock symbol/code when you import via the "Import Stock Symbol List" functionality.  See NinjaTrader 7 help guide for more info on this function... http://www.ninjatrader.com/support/helpGuides/nt7/index.html?importing_a_list_of_stock_symb.htm 

This can sometimes work if you create your ASX stock codes to exactly match the applicable data code mapping required, however sometimes NinjaTader will not allow some of the character types required in the code mapping to be entered as part of a stock code, doing it this way you are also locked to the 1 data provider unless you reload the required codes, with a new stock code to match the code mapping requirement of the new data supplier you changing to (which can artificially inflate the size of your database with duplicate codes).  The other option is to manually adjust the code mappings yourself once you have loaded the symbol list, however as you can imagine, even if you just want the ASX 200 loaded (and not the whole exchange +2,100 codes) this would mean manually updating the code mapping for each individual stock you wish to view.

I want to disclose I (Global Trading Tools) am a proud NinjaTrader 3rd party add-on provider and have built a product which does all of the above with no action required by the user, however *the information I have provided above will certainly help out anyone wondering how to manually do the process and the linkages between NinjaTrader 7 and code mapping requirements.*

Thanks


----------



## Pnut (28 January 2015)

MACD said:


> I currently use Ninja Trader (NT) for futures trading and and use IC Investor for daily EOD ASX data.
> 
> I was wondering if it is possible to load EOD ASX data into Ninja using Interactive Broking (IB) as the data source.  In theory, I've been told that this is possible, however I would like to find out if anybody is currently doing this and if so, does it work?
> 
> ...





Hi Guys,

I have updated the ASX 200 list for 2015. I didn't bother with the All Ords but can do it if needed. Just drop me an email and happy to do it up. Free list available here with YouTube instructions on How To Import to NT7.
http://www.raefontrading.com/australian-shares-asx200/

Happy Pipping For 2015. 

Thanks Raef


----------

